# fun show in Madisonville, La 7/23-Y'all come!



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

the details are on the flyer
I tried to get the best print I could 
Directions: From I-12 take LA 21 (exit 58) s to Madisonville, then travel east on LA 22. The park is east of town.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

No dog aggressive dogs?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*injecting levity??*



Shes Got Heart said:


> No dog aggressive dogs?


lol! Come on! you know what she means! LOL talk about literal!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> lol! Come on! you know what she means! LOL talk about literal!


No I really don't, they just mean out of control DA?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Goo all the fliers for a sanctioned ADBA show say the same thing,


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Goo all the fliers for a sanctioned ADBA show say the same thing,


OOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh......................
:goodpost: I never see the fliers... I get my shows word of mouth.  haha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Is why I was tellin ya, they all say that  hehehe word of mouth is the best


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

it says "no human aggressive dogs or dog aggressive humans"


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

JayHawk said:


> it says "no human aggressive dogs or dog aggressive humans"


Oh now that makes sense! hahaha


----------

